# Basement leaking through carpet



## SeanD (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi All, 

Every time we get a hard rain that lasts more than a day my basement carpet gets damp and ultimately sopping wet. The trouble is that right in the middle of the basement is a dry walled HVAC room that also has the water heater. This is an un-carpeted area. Yesterday the concrete was quite wet and about a 1-2 foot range on the carpet exterior of the HVAC room was wet. The sump pump is about 20 feet away in a separate room and is bone dry. I've tested it and it still works but as long as I've been in the house I don't think it's seen a single drop of water. Any thoughts on what the problem is or how to figure it out? 

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Sep 30, 2016)

All this needs to be addressed outside.
Grade sloping away from the foundation, no mulch or flower beds forming ponds against the foundation.
Outside of foundation should have been sealed.
Drain tiles installed outside.
Cleaned gutters with down spouts leading at least 10 ft. from the foundation.


----------

